
Twitter All Your Bash Commands - kirubakaran
http://blog.unixdaemon.net/cgi-bin/blosxom.pl/geekstuff/twitter_and_bash_bad_ideas.html
======
byrneseyeview
Finally, a use for Twitter: exercise Orwellian oversight on sysadmins.

------
tdavis
Does the script have the ability to remove all my typos and those sets of
commands I run 50 times in a row trying to debug some stupid mistake?

------
axod
Amateur. I twitter my _MOUSE_ position.

~~~
eru
Amateur. You use a MOUSE?

------
Tekhne
I can not conceive of a more colossal waste of time. In fact, I'd like the
brain cells back I lost from writing this comment.

~~~
astine
Sorry, no refunds.

